

RequestHN: Automatic Git Commit Names - aaronsnoswell

I would love an extension to Git that takes commit hashes and generates &#x2F; picks a random comical sentence-case name instead.<p>E.g. &#x27;commit b24068df769197804e4349230af84703be4ab699&#x27; might become &#x27;commit FunkyYellowDonkey&#x27;.<p>This would make it much easier for the end-user to quickly compare commit revisions.<p>Does anyone know of a Git plugin that does this? I would write it myself when&#x2F;if I have the time.
======
aaronsnoswell
This would be analogous in some respects to a feature in GitHub - when
creating a new repository, it offers a random funky name to use.

~~~
skram
Herkou does a similar thing.

OP - You might want to look at bountify.co to motivate someone to build this
for you.

